# Camping Card International



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I looked through the threads for something about Camping Card International but now I am even more confused.

Do I have to get a card from one of the other groups, ACIS, for example, which will then make me eligible for a CCI, or is a ACIS card a CCI already?

How/what are Camping cheques?

Autumn


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Autumn

Easiest if you ask Mr Google, and get the info from their own websites.

It's ACSI by the way.

Lots of info on their sites. Just put in "ACSI" and "Camping Cheques".

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you can get the CCI card from C&CC or CC in the UK; ACSI is not the same.

camping cheques


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Autumn: Camping Card International cards (CCI) are stand-alone cards that can be bought from either CCI themselves or, used to be, either the Caravan Club or Camping and Caravanning Club. You have 3 benefits from them:

They are an insurance card ( see their website for details),

They will often get you a discount, 10% to 20 %, at a participating campsite ( list on their website)

You can leave your CCI card at Reception in most campsites instead of the passport that is often asked for- more convenient and safer for you as you should carry your passport with you when in Europe ( = identification) and it avoids the risk of your passport being stolen or details copied for fraud via a campsite reception.

You don't have to have any other card to use it or apply for it.

http://www.campingcardinternational.com/

Camping Cheques are bought from a commercial organisation and are vouchers offering you a discount at participating campsites. You buy as many cheques as you wish, at a fixed price, at the beginning of your holiday, and present them as whole or part payment of your camping bill when you leave a site.

G


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks for the information - all is much clearer now. 

I did try doing a search on the C&CC site (of which I am a member) but just got a list of campsites. I continue to find the search facilities on the C&CC site really clunky. Also nothing came up on this site, although I am sure the question must have been dealt with before. Hopefully this thread will provide others with information.

Autumn


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it's buried in the travel booking system on CCC site - see here :-

https://booking.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/Booking/Further_Options

at bottom of page - £5.50


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Tried finding CCI on the C&CC again and eventually got directed to the purchase of an ACSI card - not what I want.

The Camping and Caravan site immediately came up with all the information about the CCI I need. 

I don't know why the C&CC site is so difficult to use. I think I will swap my membership.

Autumn


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you are ordering the ACSI book then you can also apply for their free Club ID card which is also effectively a camping carnet...

http://www.acsiclubid.co.uk/en/home/l2-n2225/

Pete


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Bognormike - I have located it through your link (although initially it came up with 'session timed out'). I see you also have to click on another half hidden icon to locate how to apply for the thing. Why do they make it so difficult? I have written to them telling them to shape up, to the standard of CC.

Autumn


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Both clubs, until last year, issued a CCI to members for a small fee. Last year the CC ( I think it was that one) decided to back the ACSI card instead. 

Have a look at the discounts given in high season with the CCI card. ACSI give better low season discounts but nothing in high season.

We have both !

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Autumn said:


> Thanks Bognormike - I have located it through your link (although initially it came up with 'session timed out'). I see you also have to click on another half hidden icon to locate how to apply for the thing. Why do they make it so difficult? I have written to them telling them to shape up, to the standard of CC.
> 
> Autumn


basically they are not interested in the admin of just selling the card, it's more porfitable to sell it with a holiday or ferry booking. They need all the extra info because it's from your passport records.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out the small print on the Camping Cheques website.

You may not be too keen to pay the £7.50 service charge every time you buy some cheques - even if you only want two or three.

Another possible snag is having to pay up front for the cheques. This means you feel you must use them, and can find yourself looking for Camping Cheques sites, even if you didn't really fancy stopping there.

Be aware also that not all sites displaying the big green ACSI poster are members of the scheme. Many of the posters say (in not very big print) "ACSI Inspected" - which is not the same thing at all, and they do not give the discounts.

It's debatable whether either scheme is guaranteed to save you much money, since not all of the discounts are significant (though some are) and if you are saving less than a Euro per night as we have at times, it's hardly worth it. On the other hand, we have been on sites that charged €35 per night and our ACSI Card or Camping Cheques got us the same pitch for €15.

We now keep one Camping Cheque on our Silver Card and buy more only if we need them and think it's worth it. We carry an ACSI card because it costs only about £12 per year, and that's so trivial that it doesn't matter if you hardly use it.

_(These fairly complex details are why I suggested looking on their websites!! It isn't straightforward by any means when you delve into the options.)_

Dave


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*CCI Card- has anyone ever claimed on the Insurance?*

I noticed just last week that to attend a C and CC Rally you must have a CCI card "for Insurance purposes".

Has anyone any knowledge of actually making a claim using this insurance. I note from the website that things like tent pegs through cables are NOT covered.

An exploding pen at an exciting Bingo session perhaps?

Mike & Ann


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: CCI Card- has anyone ever claimed on the Insurance?*



mike800966 said:


> An exploding pen at an exciting Bingo session perhaps?
> 
> Mike & Ann


A little more than that. See:

http://www.campingcardinternational.com/insurance/

CCI cards also provide you with good discounts on campsites in Uk and abroad- both in low and high season so always flash it. The site above provides a printable list of all the sites that participate.

G


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*CCI Card*

Yes, thank you Grizzly, I know that that you can get a discount with CCI and I know that they can save you from having to leave your valuable passport in some insecure camp office pigeonhole but I was asking about experiences relating to the Insurance aspect.

I have an ACSI club ID (and an ACSI campsite card) but surprisingly, it is NOT acceptable to a Rally organiser.
Surely this isn't just because the UK Clubs can only sell CCI is it?

I have since looked at the two websites and the ACSI club id does not seem to offer anything like the level of personal liability cover as the CCI does so I have now cancelled the automatic renewal of the ACSI Club id.

I was just asking what was peoples experiences on the insurance side

I always remember an Insurance Broker telling me that "It doesnt cost much to insure a pedal cycle against fire"!!!

Mike & Ann


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The link I cited gives details of the third party insurance provided by your CCI card. I assume from this that the rally organisers are concerned that, if you run over your neighbours tent, or indeed your neighbour, you are sufficiently covered by a reputable insurance policy.

Your rather flippant reference to "exploding biros " didn't seem to do justice to the rather more grown up nature of the insurance offered. I assumed therefore that you knew nothing about what was on offer via a CCI card and gave insurance links and- unsolicited I agree - information on other benefits.

G


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*CCi Card- have you ever claimed on its insurance?*

I posted this question last night and didst get any replies to the question
.
Is that because that people don't realize that the cover exists or its not worth claiming? They do exclude damage to underground cables presumably by extreme tent peggers

I always thought that my household cover extended to personal liability?

Gosh, what risks we all run !

Mike


----------

